# Zahlungsproblem



## alex1223 (4. Januar 2011)

hi ich hab ein kleines problem ich hab einen acc den ich leider nicht bezahlen konte und jetzt habe ich eine email bekommen das ich das ich das zahlen soll wen ich zocken will und da waren 3 schritte da war ein link da geht eine seite auf dan melde ich mich an und und da soll ich dan da und da draufkliken usw ^^ dan soll ich meine zahlungsmitode aus wählen und da ist mein problem ich hab weder Visa noch Electron - Visa JCB Mastercard  oder American Express und EC steht mir net zur ferfühgung oder so da ist noch giropay aber ich hab kein online banking und bei telekom ab ich auch kein tarif das heist keine zahlungsmetode und jetzt ?


----------



## Destructix (4. Januar 2011)

Das ist nun der längste Satz der Welt...

1. Wer spielen will sollte darauf achten das er das Bezahlen kann. Haha!

2. Sollte ich so spielen wie du schreibst... ich hätte Angst mit mir in eine Instanz zu gehen


----------



## Xantimas (4. Januar 2011)

zum einen würd ich sagen, drück noch ne weile die schulbank, das bringt mehr.

zu deinem problem, schonmal an eine gametimecard ausm fachhandel gedacht?


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Januar 2011)

Wie wärs wenn du mal beim Rechnungssupport anrufst .... 

Ist eigentlich der erste Gedanke den ich hätte wenn ich Probleme habe ... 
Hatte auch 1 mal ein Problem mit einer Rücklastschrift ... dort angerufen , Fall geschildert und zack ... Problem gelöst ...


----------



## alex1223 (4. Januar 2011)

Destructix schrieb:


> Das ist nun der längste Satz der Welt...
> 
> 1. Wer spielen will sollte darauf achten das er das Bezahlen kann. Haha!
> 
> 2. Sollte ich so spielen wie du schreibst... ich hätte Angst mit mir in eine Instanz zu gehen



wen du mir geschrieben hast wegen sowas dan halt einfach deine fre*se


----------



## RedDevil96 (4. Januar 2011)

alex1223 schrieb:


> wen du mir geschrieben hast wegen sowas dan halt einfach deine fre*se



omg ... und sowas soll man hier noch helfen ...


----------



## alex1223 (4. Januar 2011)

Xantimas schrieb:


> zum einen würd ich sagen, drück noch ne weile die schulbank, das bringt mehr.
> 
> zu deinem problem, schonmal an eine gametimecard ausm fachhandel gedacht?



leider steht da das ich die karte nicht benützen kan


----------



## alex1223 (4. Januar 2011)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> omg ... und sowas soll man hier noch helfen ...



er hat mir aber leider nicht geholfen


----------



## Firun (4. Januar 2011)

Leute euer Ton gefällt mir nicht.

@TE 

wende dich bitte an den Offiziellen Blizzard Rechnungs support, oder kaufe dir eine Gametime Card um dein Minus auszugleichen.
Solltest du einen RL bekannten mit Kreditkarte haben kannst du sogar ihn fragen ob er dir aus deiner misslichen Lage hilft.

alles andere ist Käse und du merkst das die User für soviel Käse nicht bereit sind.


Um weitere Provokationen oder Beleidigungen zu vermeiden  schließe ich diesen Thread, sollten noch Fragne sein schreibt mich per PM an.


----------

